# VNC Fernwartung



## saila (1. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich hab zwar im Forum gesucht, aber die gesuchte Antwort nicht gefunden. Deshalb noch mal das Thema.

Auf beiden Rechnern ist VNC installiert.

Die Fernwartung läuft über Internet und der zu wartende PC hängt an einem Router von T-Com.

Die Frage - wie stelle ich nun mit diesem Rechner eine Verbindung her?
Wo und vor allem welcher Host gebe ich an oder welche IP des Rechners? Über Hilfe wäre ich dankbar, da ich schon länger suche.


----------



## Gudy (1. Januar 2006)

das beste ist es wohl wenn du dem router sagst, wenn eine anfrage auf port 5900 kommt, leite das zu dem pc(IP) weiter.


----------



## Sinac (2. Januar 2006)

Genau, da musst auf dem Router ein Port-Forwarding auf dem VNC-Port zum PC auf dem der Server läuft einrichten und dann sollte der VNC-Server unter der Internet IP des Routers erreichbar sein.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## saila (3. Januar 2006)

Hi,

"auf dem Router ein Port-Forwarding auf dem VNC-Port zum PC auf dem der Server läuft einrichten"

Kannst du mir das näher eräutern? Ist mir zu viel in einem Satz, zumal ich nicht weis wo ich a) diese Daten bekomme und b) wo ich diese im VNC-Bereich eintrage.

Danke


----------



## Sinac (4. Januar 2006)

Argh...

Da im Internet ja nur die IP-Adresse des WAN-Interfaces deines Routers sichtbar ist (also mit der Provider IP) musst du diese auch von außen ansprechen. Damit die VNC-Daten nun von dem Internet über deinen Router an den PC den du steuern willst kommen, muss dein Router die ankommenden Pakete auf dem VNC-Port an den PC im LAN weiterleiten. Dieses Verfahren nennt man Port-Forwarding oder allgemeiner DNAT (Destination Network Adress Translation). Das musst du in der Konfiguration deines Routers einstellen (das heißt eventuell auch virtuell Server oder sowas, nachzulesen in der Router-Anleitung). Du musst zum einen den Port eintragen (laut Gudy 5900) und zu anderen die IP des PCs im LAN an den die Pakete gehen sollen, also der auf dem der VNC-Server läuft.
Hoffe das war verständlich 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## saila (9. Januar 2006)

Hi,

danke für eure Hilfe. Ich hab mich entschlossen auf beiden Systemen XP Prof zu installieren. Eigentl. nur auf dem anderen PC.


----------



## Sinac (10. Januar 2006)

Und was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Januar 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was hat das damit zu tun?


Gute Frage. 
Viellicht soll dann dieser unsaegliche und schrecklich unsichere Windows-Terminal-Service zum Einsatz kommen, auch wenn das die Konfiguration des Routers nicht vereinfachen wird.


----------

